# BC coilovers and...???



## Chris_1985 (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm looking for coilovers right now. I'm looking at getting BC coilovers but I'm wondering what else I need to buy to install them and/or what I should change along with them??? I read changing all bushings to poly is overkill??? This is my daily as well.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Full poly is not over kill, i love the way poly bushings made my ‘06 daily driver feel.

Now the funny thing is you want coil overs on a daily driver but worried about poly bushings. There is absolutely no need to go with coil overs on a GTO daily. Unless you just want to say you have coil overs.

Go with a nice heavy duty spring and shock combo. I’m using Lovel 20mm drop springs and koni sport adjustable shocks. The setup feels great. Smooth over bumps and cruising but i can turn the rebound up on the shocks and have an absolute corner carver. 

With coil overs its always going to ride firm to ruff. Its a heavy car and if you’re roads arent perfect you’ll get tired of coil overs quick. To me the only reason to go coil overs is if you’re doing auto cross or road courses.

You’ll also want to get Adjustable radius rod bushings, new endlinks with poly bushings, poly strut mount bushings, rear cradle bushings and read end link bushings at minimum. I also recommend upgrading the sway bars with the adjustable hotchkis set.

Go to www.kollarracingproducts.com . Talk to Andy Kollar, the famous “duckman” on LS1gto.com. He will set you up with everything you need for suspension for your ride. He’s the man and ships fast.


----------

